# CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Hallo Leute..

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob der Zalman CNPS9900 MAX BLUE bzw. Zalman CNPS9900A LED in richtig Rückwand des Gehäuses bläst?
Oder ob er an die Decke bzw. den Boden läst.

MfG Kai

PS: Hier die Links
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - Zalman CNPS9900 MAX BLUE

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - Zalman CNPS9900A LED


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman?*

Er bläst richtung Rückwand. 

Ist aber auch nicht gerade leise.


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman?*

Kannst du mir denn einen guten leisen Lüfter empfehlen für den Core i7 2600k, den ich gerne auf 4,5 GHz overclocken würde oder so..

Mainboard: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution

Gehäuse: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition

Ram-Module: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Die neuen Teile, also CPU, Mainboard und RAM kommen irgendwann diese Woche.

An der Rückwand des Gehäuses sitzen 2 laute 80mm sharkoon lüfter mit 2200RPM die aber ausgetaucht werden, von der Front blasen 3 leise 120mm Lüfter und von der Seitenwand noch ein 120mm Lüfter, der jedoch nicht undbedingt nötig ist.

EDIT: Ich möchte halt nicht, dass irgendwelche RAM Module nicht einbaubar oder verdeckt werden, denn irgendwann würde ich ein 2. Kit dazu packen, und die sind schon hoch.
Mein alter Zalman Lüfter läuft auch nur mit 1000 RPM dank Spannungswandler der beiliegt. Ist fast unhörbar im System.

MfG


----------



## riotmilch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Warum holst du dir nicht das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro?
Macht auf mich nen bessere Eindruck als das alte Rebel 9. Hab das Pro auch hier stehen :>


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Ja das alte tuts auch noch, die anderen Sachen kosten schon genug 

Mir gehts ja nun nur um den CPU Kühler


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Das wird bei dem RAM schwer. Der hat hohe Heatspreader. Bei den meisten CPU-Kühlern ist es möglich, den Lüfter etwas nach oben zu setzen. 

Kühlerempfehlung ist der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Corsair H70 als Alternative. Da kommst du nicht mit dem RAM in Konflikt.


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Und bei dem Skythe Mugen, müsste ich ihn nach oben verschieben? Wie gesagt ich wollte optimale Kühlung.

Ich hab mir gerade auch das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro angeschaut. Sind die 5,25" Schächte vorne genau wie bei der Economy Edition?
Ich habe mir nämlich extra noch 2 Lüfterhalterungen für vorne gekauft, damit ich insgesamt 3 vorne einbauen kann. Das würde ich dort übernhemen falls ich mir es irgendwann kaufen würde..

Hab jetzt Informatikunterricht Ende. Melde mich heute Mittag nochmal


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*



> Und bei dem Skythe Mugen, müsste ich ihn nach oben verschieben?



Musst du ausprobieren. Könnte auch sein, das es auf anhieb passt.


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

Naja hab eh erst nächsten Monat Kohle dafür. Eventuell kommt dann auch das Gehäuse dazu.


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Mein CPU-Kühler ist 160mm hoch und überdeckt keinen RAM auf dem ASUS M4A78-EM.

Das alte Rebel 9 behalt mal lieber. Einen plausiblen Grund für die Netzteilmontage am Gehäuseboden gibt es nicht wirklich. In allen namenhaften Netzteilen sind ausreichend dimensionierte Komponenten (Kondensatoren hauptsächlich) eingebaut die locker einen Dauerbetrieb von gut 5Jahren leisten, sofern man diese nicht überbeansprucht.
Dein Gehäuse ist bestens belüftet, wenn du nur einen Frontlüfter vorn einbaust einen an der Seitenwand unten und einen an der Rückwand, alle 120mm. Idealerweise sollte die Grafikkarte die von ihr erzeugte Luft aus dem Gehäuse transportieren und der CPU-Kühler zum Rückwandlüfter blasen. Das Netzteil bekommt dann immernoch ausreichend Kühlluft, sogar besser als bei der Bodenmontage und ist dann auch nicht lauter. Miß die Lufttemperatur an der Front- und an der Rückwandlüftung+ am Netzteilaustritt und vergleiche diese.
Wenn der Temperaturunterschied nicht mehr als 15°C beträgt ist alles OK.

Das Netzteil sollte zu deinem Gesamtstrombedarf nicht zu knapp bemessen sein, rechne Gesamtbedarf +40%= beste Netzteilleistung.( Wichtig Combinierte Leistung von 3,3V+5V sollte höher sein als CPU Leitungsbedarf)

Um die Belüftung so hin zu bekommen, behalte die Luftmengen im Auge.
Der Anteil von aktiver Eingangsluftmenge (Front- und Seitenlüfter) zu aktiver Ausgangsluftmenge(Netzteil- und Rückwandlüfter) sollte nicht 1:1,25 unterschreiten und das bei Vollbelastung des gesamten Systems.
Separate Lüfterregelungen und Mainboardlüfterregelung, sind mit deren Regelkurve, einzubeziehen. Ein Luftmengenverhältnis größer 1:1,25 ist also unter Vollast kein Nachteil und im Leerlauf schon garnicht. 

Das abgebildete System besteht aus:

Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy
Front Enermax Everest 120mm Tempgeregelt 
und am Northbridgekühler angelegt 
Seite unten Enermax Everst 120mm Tempgeregelt
und am Kühlkörper der Grafikkarte angelgt
Rückwand Enermax Magma 120mm PWR-FAN Anschluß
des Mainboard( läuft immer mit voller Drehzahl,
12V direkt anschließen als altenative)
Netzteil TRUST 570W E/A je 80mm ungeregelt
CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
Grafikkarte 8800GTS 70mm geregelt
F+S je max. 78m3/h =156m3/h
Ablass: R max.117m3/h + NTmax.48m3/h + Graka max.40m3/h=215m3/h
1:1,37 unter Vollbelastung
CPU-Kühler steht mit max.60m3/h zum R im direkten Verhältnis von 1:1,95
Also in jedem Fall ein Unterdruck.

Die Bilder mit den Messdaten sind bei 23°C Raumlufttemperatur erzeugt worden. Das in der Mitte mit dem ArmA Intro bis Textende, das rechte mit Prime 95.
Einsaugtemperatur am PC 21,8°C, Ausblastemperatur R=30°C und NT= 32°C.


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, liegt mein Hauptproblem beim. CPU kühler.. 
Vorne blasen 3 120 mm Lüfter mit 800rpm Luft rein und hinten 2 80mm mit 2000 rpm Luft raus. An der Seite unten bläst zusätzlich ein 120mm mit 1000rpm Luft hinein. Sollte ich die hinteren gegen ein 120m tauchen?
Netzteil habe ich ein 650w corsair, welches immer sehr kühl ist. 
Es wird erstmal 2x HD5870 und den i7 2600k betreiben, wo die Leistung natürlich knapp wird. Deswegen kommt bald ein 1000watt Netzteil. Bilder folgen gegen 4.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Bitte was?! 1000W? Meinst du nicht, das sowas etwas overpowerd ist?


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

Muss. Man nochmal überlegen.. Eventuel auch nur 800w, das war ziemlich günstig mit 110€. Melde mich heute Mittag


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

ENERMAX.DE - STARTSEITE

Schau mal, mit dem PSU-Calculator kann man zu Netzteilen etwas anfangen.

Nicht wieviel Lüfter, sondern der Luftdurchsatz (cfmx1,66 oder1,69m3/h) siehe Caseking oder Herstellerdaten

Der Q8400 hat die selbe TDP wie die Sandy Bridge CPU's!


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Also laut Calculator wird mein System später ca.600 Watt verbrauchen und 100% Load.
Hinten die Lüfter haben einen sehr hohen Luftdurchsatz. Vorne geht es so, da noch staubfilter vor sind. Und der an der Seite ist auch Mittelmaß..


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Hier sind mal die Bilder von meinem Gehäuse..

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4837/dscf1697v.jpg

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/1668/dscf1693.jpg

http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/9112/dscf1696e.jpg

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/7113/dscf1701h.jpg


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Ich bekomme deine Bilder nicht auf, Not Found.

Wenn du beim antworten "Anhänge verwalten" aus wählst, kannst du sie wie ich vorher problemlos sichtbar machen.


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Na das braucht ja lange bis dein direktlink benutzbar wird, liegt aber nicht an dir.
Ich seh sie!


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Als ich sie Anhängen wollte kam ein Sytsemfehler, wahrscheinlich, weil die Bilder 4 MB Groß sind.. Keine Lust du Auflösung zu reduzieren..

Was sagst du zur Lüfterstruktur?


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Bis dein Link funktioniert vergeht ja eine Ewigkeit. Kannst du nichts für.
Ein schöner Zalman.

Also ich hab mal grob überschlagen was deine Lüfter bei voller Leistung etwa so schaufeln und muß feststellen, das dein Luftmengenverhältnis genau andersrum ist. Bei Vollast bringst du mehr Luft rein als raus und erzeugst damit einen Überdruck, somit auch keinen Luftstrom von der Front nach Hinten.
Mit diesem CPU-Kühler ist es besser ihn über einen Luftkanal mit der Seitenwand zu verbinden, um frische Kühlluft direkt auf diesen zu leiten das bringt nochmal einige Grad weniger aber noch mehr Luft hinein. In diesem Fall muß das Luftmengenverhältnis mit der Grafikkarte unter Vollast schon mindestens 1:1,75 sein. Der Zalmann schaufelt ganze satte 130m3/h bei volle Drehzahl hinein.
Also vom Gehäuse her, bleib dabei und den CPU-Kühler nutze in einem HTPC, wenn du einen brauchst.
Denk daran die abgebildete Grafikkarte bläst die Hälfte der von ihr erzeugten Warmluft wieder ins Gehäuse und wird teils von ihr nochmal verwendet.

Nun Zum CPU-Kühler.
Wenn es wider ein Zalman werden soll wie von dir am Anfang erwähnt, kannst du diese nehmen da die RAM nicht behindert werden.
Der CNPS9900 und der CNPS9700 sind nur 94mm bzw. 90mm breit und meiner genau 100mm.
Der CNPS10X passt auch.


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Du musst bedenken, die vorderen Lüfter sind nur mit 5V angeschlossen und liefern dadurch deutlich weniger Luft hinein.
Der CPU Lüfter ist auch nur mit 3V oder 5V betrieben.

Ich bestell mir erstma den Skythe Mugen 2 und schau wie es dort mit dem RAM ausschaut.. wenn es nicht klappt kommt wieder ein zalman her, der war mir sehr treu . Also ich denke ich mache es so..

Der Luftstrom sollte doch okay sein mit den Spannungen?

Zur Grafikkarte.. Da kommt ja noch eine 2. zuim CrossFire Betrieb.

Ich kann die Refernzlüfter ja duch ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - Lüfter - Arctic-Cooling Accelero TWIN TURBO Pro tauchen.. geht alles


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Wenn die Front-Lüfter nur mit halber Last laufen und nicht nachgeregelt werden, passt es wieder! Hinten würde ich aber trotzdem einen 120mm einsetzen.

Der Scythe Mugen 2 ist, nur vom Kühlkörper her, auch nur 100mm breit. Mit Lüfter, wenn an der RAM-Seite befestigt, um 25mm breiter, dadurch passen nur noch Standard RAM drunter. Mit Kühlfinnen wie bei Corsair oder GSkill klapts nicht, außer der Lüfter ist auf der anderen Seite. 

Viel Spass mit den bald neuen PC-Komponenten


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Ist doch relativ egal auf welcher seite der Lüfter ist oder?

Das ist doch scheiiße mit dem Skythe, dann hol ich lieber dreitk nen zalman


----------



## kkloeskes (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter von Zalman? ++Empfehlung?*

Okay ich kaufe mir den..

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Zalman CNPS9900 MAX BLUE

und eventuel für die Seitenplatte dann 2x 120mm Silentwings die über PVM ans board angeschlossen werden und für hinten ein 120mm Silentwing normal der mit fröhlichen 1500 rpm dreht.. oder?


----------

